# Need PC config btw 30K-35K



## mehaboob528 (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm looking for PC configuration which between 30K - 35K, basically i'm looking for gaming and watching HD movies. Please do suggest me good configuration under my price bucket. And list the prices of the products, if you know about that.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi Mehaboob528, Welcome to TDF.

For getting good suggestion, please fill up the questions present in the THREAD: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/128247-pc-build-questionnaire-template.html and post it here.


----------



## mehaboob528 (Nov 10, 2011)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
A: Playing games(Like Battlefield 3, FIFA 12) and Watching HD Movies.

2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A: yes

3. What is your MAX budget?
A: 30K -35K

4. Planning to overclock? 
A: I have no idea about it. Please sugges if its good

5. Which OS are you planning to use?
A: Win 7 64 bit( Upcoming Win 8 too)

6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A: 1TB 

7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want? If you already want have one and want to use it, mention its resolution and size.
A: Full HD.

8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
A:3

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler? 
A: No. 

10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A: End of this Month

11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A: Yes.

12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A:  No..

13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
A: Bangalore

14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
A: Well initially i planned for this config, dont know whether its perfect:

Processor	Intel Core i3-540 4MB Cache
Mother Board	ASUS P8H67-M LX
Graphics Card	ZOTAC GeForce GT 520 1GB GDDR3
RAM	4 Gb Kingston DDR3/Corsair
Hard Disk	Seagate Desktop HDD 1TB SATA
Monitor	Samsung 22" LED Monitor

PLease do suggest me a graphics card below 3500 and satisfies my requirement.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 10, 2011)

*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Phenom II x4 955BE|5800
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-880GM-USB3 (rev. 3.1)|4800
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT(4Gx1)|1350
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6850 Cyclone PE/OC|9750
*HDD*
|Seagate 250GB 7200.12|3400
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2300
*Case*
|NZXT GAMMA|2000
*Monitor*
|Benq G2222HDL|6950
|
*Total*
|36350
HDD prices have increased a lot. so if you have a HDD currently better use it. 
about GPU dont limit yourselves. its much needed for gaming. get whatever fits your budget perfectly.


----------



## mehaboob528 (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks Jaskanwar..

Guys, if anyone has some more ideas, please do suggest it..

How would it be if go for this graphic card MSI HD 6670 1GB GDD... its costing me around 5000rs....


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 11, 2011)

MSI R6850 Cyclone is more future proof card than 6670 and worth spending the extra money on it. Your choice.


----------



## mehaboob528 (Nov 11, 2011)

But its going beyond my budget and that too UPS and Speakers have to be included..    and i want to go for 1TB HDD....then it will easily cross 40K 

Guys i've customized it to below to fit my budget (taken from jas & d6bmg).. Let  me know whehter its good.. 



Component	Make	Price
Processor	AMD Phenom II x4 955BE	5800
Motherboard	Gigabyte GA-880GM-USB3 (rev. 3.1)	4800
RAM	G-skill F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT(4Gx1)	1350
Graphic Card	MSI R6770-MD1GD5	6800
HDD	Seagate Desktop HDD 1TB SATA	3200
Monitor	Benq G2222HDL	6950
Case	NZXT GAMMA	2000
Keyboard & Mouse	Logitech MK200	700
UPS	Intex 1KVA	1800
Speakers	ALTEC LANSING BXR1221	1000


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 11, 2011)

6770 is a good card will allow u to play at medium to high settings at the native monitor resolution all modern games with exception to few i.e crysis,metro2033,bf3

Buddy u forgot the psu

also i doubt u will get 1tb hdd @3.2K


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 11, 2011)

6770 is good but not that much for full hd gaming. 
and 1TB is not 3.2k anymore. you get 250GB for that price now. 



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x4 635|4000
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-78LMT-S2P (rev. 3.1)|2800
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT(4Gx1)|1350
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6850 Cyclone PE/OC|9750
*HDD*
|Seagate 250GB 7200.12|3400
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2300
*Case*
|NZXT GAMMA|2000
*Monitor*
|Benq G2222HDL|6950
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK200|700
*UPS*
|Intex 1KVA|1800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1625
|
*Total*
|36675


----------



## mehaboob528 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sorry ... My Bad.. ITB HDD is 5500 and BenQ G2222HDL FULL HD LED is 10500
.. i got this rates from Golchcha yesterday..


----------



## Cilus (Nov 11, 2011)

^^ Yes, since OP is buying a Full HD monitor, for fluid gameplay for atleast coming years, HD 6850 is better choice. Also Cyclone edition is factory overclocked and can perform closer to HD 6870. So go with Athlon 635 + HD 6850 as JAs has suggested.


----------



## mehaboob528 (Nov 11, 2011)

How would it be if i go with Zotac GeForce GTX 550 Ti AMP with below config: 



Component	Make	Price
Processor	AMD Athlon II x4 635	4000
Motherboard	Gigabyte GA-78LMT-S2P (rev. 3.1)	2800
RAM	G-skill F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT(4Gx1)	1350
Graphic Card	Zotac GeForce GTX 550 Ti AMP	9500
HDD	Seagate 250GB 7200.12	3400
PSU	FSP Saga II 500W	2300
Case	NZXT GAMMA	2000
Monitor	Benq G2222HDL	6950
Keyboard & Mouse	Logitech MK200	700
UPS	Intex 1KVA	1800
Speakers	Logitech Z313	1625
	Total	36675


MAin reason for going with Zotac is they are giving 5 years of warranty , where as MSI is giving only 1yr warranty.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 11, 2011)

for the price i would recommend a 6850 here is the guru3d comparison

also msi cards carry 3 yr warranty
TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!MSI R6850 Cyclone PE/OC Radeon HD 6850 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card with Eyefinity

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6212/6333768265_7b72268bec.jpg
550 vs 6850 by mithun_mrg, on Flickr


----------



## mehaboob528 (Nov 11, 2011)

Guys i dont want to go for Athlon.. I want to go i3 2100 and please suggest me motherboard with in 4K range(Specifically Asus) and GPU with in 5K-6K.. Guys I'm running on tight budget.. Cannot cross 35K   ....

Note: No Offence to Athlon lovers..


----------



## Cilus (Nov 11, 2011)

mehaboob528, you're mixing up things for your requirement. You have mentioned that the main objective is to play games like BF3 and you wanna sacrifice in GPU. For high end games in 1080P or Full HD resolution Gfx card plays a lot more significant role than CPU.

If you want a i3, then i3 2100 @ 6.2K + Asus/Intel/Gigabyte H61 Mobo @ 3.5K will almost cost you 10K and you can get card like MSI HD 6670 GDDR5 around 5K or HD 6750 @ 6K. Now for Full HD gaming with decent setting, HD 6770 is minimum and HD 6850 is recommended. So tell us: *You want Intel based rig or You wanna play games?*

If you want Intel then just replace the components with which I've specified in my config.


----------



## mehaboob528 (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks Cilus for your suggestion..

Apologise for confusing guys.. I want intel rig with decent gaming experience(not high end rig).. Please do suggest with this combination...


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 12, 2011)

^^ Before giving config of intel based rig, I would like to remind you that i3-2100 is inferior than any quad core and processor. Your call.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 13, 2011)

d6bmg, that's a misleading info, don't generalize on that way. I3 2100 beats almost all the Athlon II X4 processors, even in Multithreaded applications. It beats the Phenom II 955 in gaming as well as some other allications.

The reason for suggesting an cheaperAthlon II X4 in here is to provide OP a better graphics card, not because that an cheaper quad core is available and performs better.


----------



## mehaboob528 (Nov 13, 2011)

Guys .. How about this config... Its increasing my budget.. but i dont mind spending on i5.... 


Intel Core i5 2400*	9500
Intel DH67CL-B3 Full ATX Board	5600
4 Gb Kingston DDR3 x 2	2000
FSP Saga II 500W	2300
Seagate Desktop HDD 1TB SATA	5500
Samsung 22" LED Monitor	7500
iBall	600
LG DVD Writer SATA	900
ALTEC LANSING VS2621 28 Watts RMS 2.1 Speaker System 	1750
Intex 1KVA	1800
Asus GeForce GT440	4600
NZXT GAMMA	2000


Do suggest any updates.. this is max i can spend...


----------



## guru_urug (Nov 14, 2011)

If you want for gaming then stick with the i3 2100 and spend on a better gpu. Atleast get the HD6770(HD6850 recommended) for decent gaming at full HD. 

Out of the above config the GT440 sticks out like a sore thumb. The HD5670 @ 4k performs *MUCH* better

BTW what is iBall?? is it a keyboard+mouse bundle. Get a logitech/microsoft basic bundle instead. Will cost the same.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 14, 2011)

^^absolutely agree 
@mehaboob528 see the graph i provided was of the game metro2033 & make ur decision but remember
GT440=Cuda cores-96,Texture fill rate-13, Memory bandwith(DDR5)-51.2(128bit)
GTS450=Cudacores-192,Texture Fill Rate=25.1,Memory bandwith(DDR5)-57.7(128bit)
so u see here specification wise 450 is almost double of 440 & costs 2K more 
GT440<GTS450<6770<6790<6850


----------



## mehaboob528 (Nov 14, 2011)

I heard there are chances are of increasing in the rates of PC components... bcoz of floods in Taiwan... if thats true let me know guys.. i'll plan to buy PC ASAP...


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 14, 2011)

at the moment only HDD rates r affected will prevail until Jan

what u can do is use any old HDD if u have & purchase it later definitely will come down


----------



## mehaboob528 (Nov 14, 2011)

As  of now i dont have HDD.. I have to buy new one  ..So other parts wont get affected by this right(floods)??


----------



## mehaboob528 (Nov 18, 2011)

Guys,.. Do suggest me some shop in Bangalore SP Road which is reliable and prices are significantly low compared to others???


----------

